# Ladies Tights.....



## Behold (15 Nov 2008)

I has an idea.... would using a bit of some tights over the intenal tail of the CO2 hose on a reactor help break up the bubbles.....


----------



## Garuf (15 Nov 2008)

Try it and see? I'd imagine so, something like filter wool might work also.


----------



## limerick bandit (18 Nov 2008)

I doubt it, would probably just collect the c02 but worth a try


----------



## Behold (18 Nov 2008)

limerick bandit said:
			
		

> I doubt it, would probably just collect the c02 but worth a try



Surely the pressure will force it like in a ceramic diffuser


----------



## Garuf (18 Nov 2008)

I'd say it'd work, many diffusers used by reefers in skimmers have foam in the necks to make bubbles even smaller.


----------



## peaches (16 Jan 2009)

Are they fishnets?


----------



## Simon D (16 Jan 2009)

peaches said:
			
		

> Are they fishnets?


Easy peaches, not used to that kind of talk on here  

Are you thinking of stockings (and suspenders too)??   

A bit like belt and braces?  Now the image has gone from my mind!   Pheeeew, and concetrate again.


----------



## aquaticmaniac (17 Jan 2009)

As a lady...I'd say the pressure will probably push the bubbles through, and I'm going to stop there because the rest of you made this whole thread sound wrong.

You'd have to get some decent tights to have a mesh worthy of calling a diffuser. Still, they'd probably break up the bubbles, but how well it works depends on the weave.


----------



## peaches (17 Jan 2009)

simondoherty1 said:
			
		

> peaches said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Calm yourself.   

I only mentioned it because I had been having a sort out and found 3 odd stockings and kept them for fish tank use, and one was fishnet, probably too coarse a mesh though.  I can see I will regret posting this.


----------



## Behold (17 Jan 2009)

This digs up some old comments!!! 

Easy all we might need to disclamer this thread!!!


----------



## glenn (19 Jan 2009)

i doubt you could find a pair of tights finer than a co2 diffuser...but its a good idea...just streach some over a hose end and blow in to it whilst the end with the tights on and see how fine the bubbles come out?


----------

